# Breeding



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im reading the stickies on Breeding I would love to breed Rocko and Loki someday little baby Rockos and Lokis and I would keep a baby or two keep his family line going.Also I think it would be fun and something to keep me busy I would also like to hand rear I know some people end up giving their bird away because they cant train it.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its a bit of responsibility. I get the feeling there is something you wanted to ask about it?


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

If they are the right gender, they will probably have a go eventually without your input.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Genetics and breeding... not my strong suits, but I know for a fact that breeding isn't a walk in the park. It takes a lot of responsibility, time and patience to do. There's so much that can go wrong and you need to be able to make decisions on a moments notice


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

You need money behind you to breed and, from what I've heard from you previously, it doesn't seem like you really do (like when you said you were gonna have to save up for a vet visit). Breeding is hard and lots of stuff can and will go wrong, and you're going to need a substantial amount of money behind you to buy all the things necessary and pay for vet trips. Loki could get egg bound and need a vet, the chicks could get sick and need a vet, etc. Hand rearing is very hard too, if you don't know what you're doing you can aspirate the chicks, you can under or over feed them, you need to monitor them and know when something isn't quite right, etc. There's also a lot of sleepless nights where you're up all the time feeding them, and you have school to go to in the mornings so I don't know how you'd manage it to be honest. 

How would you go to school when you've been up all night? Who would feed them when you're at school? How will you get to the vet if you don't drive and its last minute emergency? How will you pay for the vet, not many are very keen on doing payment plans? Do you know how to hand feed a bird? Do you have a hospital box or somewhere where you can adjust the temperature to suit the chicks needs? How will you find good homes for them? 

It's a huge responsibility, you're bringing lives into this world by allowing your birds to breed and that means it's on your shoulders to make sure they get the best care possible and have the best chance of surviving.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> You need money behind you to breed and, from what I've heard from you previously, it doesn't seem like you really do (like when you said you were gonna have to save up for a vet visit). Breeding is hard and lots of stuff can and will go wrong, and you're going to need a substantial amount of money behind you to buy all the things necessary and pay for vet trips. Loki could get egg bound and need a vet, the chicks could get sick and need a vet, etc. Hand rearing is very hard too, if you don't know what you're doing you can aspirate the chicks, you can under or over feed them, you need to monitor them and know when something isn't quite right, etc. There's also a lot of sleepless nights where you're up all the time feeding them, and you have school to go to in the mornings so I don't know how you'd manage it to be honest.
> 
> How would you go to school when you've been up all night? Who would feed them when you're at school? How will you get to the vet if you don't drive and its last minute emergency? How will you pay for the vet, not many are very keen on doing payment plans? Do you know how to hand feed a bird? Do you have a hospital box or somewhere where you can adjust the temperature to suit the chicks needs? How will you find good homes for them?
> 
> It's a huge responsibility, you're bringing lives into this world by allowing your birds to breed and that means it's on your shoulders to make sure they get the best care possible and have the best chance of surviving.


This is something I would like to try in summer not while im in school and I can stay up late and I would have help and my mam and dad both drive and before I even think of breeding I would make sure Rocko and Loki are both healthy by getting a vet check and I would get all the equipment needed and I would read alll about breeding.And I have a job now so I can get whatever I need and next summer I will be able to work in the pet store.And I would find the chicks good homes.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Genetics and breeding... not my strong suits, but I know for a fact that breeding isn't a walk in the park. It takes a lot of responsibility, time and patience to do. There's so much that can go wrong and you need to be able to make decisions on a moments notice


I have a lot of time and everybody in my house would help out too.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

There's also the fact to take into consideration of whether or not the birds are worth breeding. Cockatiels are one of the most over-bred pet birds out there, and there are literally THOUSANDS in shelters all over the world. 

What are you breeding for? Are you breeding for the betterment of the species (removing health issues from a particular mutation or line, proportionate birds, etc)? [ http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/breeding-for-proportionate-birds.html ]
Are you absolutely _positive_ that Rocko and Loki are not related? Without a pedigree or getting it straight from the breeder, you don't know for sure they're not related or even possibly siblings. Do you _really_ want to produce unhealthy, inbred chicks?

Or are you just breeding to have chicks and maybe keep one or two? To me, that seems like an option that's a little bit selfish, when there are so many without homes or in improper environments to begin with. If you want more cockatiels, why not just go to the shelter or find a rehome who needs a good home? If you want chicks and want to experience that, why not have a good relationship with a good breeder who is willing to teach you and let you help out? Or even volunteer at a local wildlife rescue or your local shelter/humane society?


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> There's also the fact to take into consideration of whether or not the birds are worth breeding. Cockatiels are one of the most over-bred pet birds out there, and there are literally THOUSANDS in shelters all over the world.
> 
> What are you breeding for? Are you breeding for the betterment of the species (removing health issues from a particular mutation or line, proportionate birds, etc)? [ http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/breeding-for-proportionate-birds.html ]
> Are you absolutely _positive_ that Rocko and Loki are not related? Without a pedigree or getting it straight from the breeder, you don't know for sure they're not related or even possibly siblings. Do you _really_ want to produce unhealthy, inbred chicks?
> ...


I've got to say, I really do agree that bringing more cockatiels into the world when it's so full of cockatiels that don't have homes already isn't an amazing idea. I'd also forgotten that Loki and rocko might be related, that would be a big problem and it'd be hugely irresponsible to breed them unless you are sure they are not. 
Great idea to volunteer somewhere where you can work with chicks. I know there's lots of places here that are dying for help so I'm sure it's the same in Ireland, and they hand rear a lot due to the chicks or parents being ill or the parents not being around anymore. You'd be saving birds that already exist instead of bringing new birds into the world to possibly eventually join the rest of the homeless birdie population.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please don't. There are so, so many cockatiels in need of good homes. Breeding for your own entertainment is selfish and short-sighted. Please look into other opportunities that would allow you to work with baby birds while also serving the birds in need.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd thought about breeding too, and Honey and Henry actually had their first clutch of eggs last year, and they turned out to be infertile and ever since then they haven't mated. They were very sad when they realised the eggs weren't going to hatch and I felt so sad burying them in the garden. Unless they want to try again, I'm not going to push breeding. They seem perfectly happy as they are now, and I wouldn't change that for them unless they wanted to.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Theres no bird shelters here in Ireland and also not many cockatiels its very hard to find a cockatiel in a petstore one of the petstores near me only gets in 2 cockatiels until they are sold and they are always Males and my other petstore always has a few in they are the only pet stores I know that have cockatiels most have other parrots.Im not breeding for entertainment and I dont know how to find out if theyre related and of course if I knew I wouldnt breed them.I want to breed because I think they both have very nice colours and would make great parents and so other people can see what wonderful pets they are.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> I'd thought about breeding too, and Honey and Henry actually had their first clutch of eggs last year, and they turned out to be infertile and ever since then they haven't mated. They were very sad when they realised the eggs weren't going to hatch and I felt so sad burying them in the garden. Unless they want to try again, I'm not going to push breeding. They seem perfectly happy as they are now, and I wouldn't change that for them unless they wanted to.


I wouldnt push them into breeding either I would let them breed if they wanted to also I would like to them to be more closer to each other.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I think it would be fun and something to keep me busy


How is this not about your entertainment?

Also, hand rearing is very risky and thre are plenty of healthier ways to socialize baby birds. 

Finally, if you can't determine whether your birds are siblings, you should not breed them, period.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> How is this not about your entertainment?
> 
> Also, hand rearing is very risky and thre are plenty of healthier ways to socialize baby birds.
> 
> Finally, if you can't determine whether your birds are siblings, you should not breed them, period.


Its not for entertainment its fun to watch little babies hatch and grow up anybody will tell u that and I can find out if they are siblings or related in any way because the pet shop owner (My mams friend) one of the workers in the petshop breeds the cockatiels so he can tell me if they are related or not.And you could have just said hand rearing is very risk and tell me theres healthier ways to socialise baby birds and yes then I will socialise them a different way.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry I meant it would be fun to watch them hatch and grow and find lovely new homes.I dont wanna breed to make money either just find the chicks lovely homes.And I know a few people that would be interested in taking a chick.Another thing I would have to get DNA tests before attempting breeding to find out if they are Male or Female.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Just because a store keeps only two cockatiels at a time, means nothing of the cockatiel population. We have thousands of cockatiels in the US alone, most pet stores get their birds like tiels and budgies from mills (like the one I'm employed at, unfortunately), and we only keep 2-3 cockatiels at a time. More could easily be ordered at any given moment.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Just because a store keeps only two cockatiels at a time, means nothing of the cockatiel population. We have thousands of cockatiels in the US alone, most pet stores get their birds like tiels and budgies from mills (like the one I'm employed at, unfortunately), and we only keep 2-3 cockatiels at a time. More could easily be ordered at any given moment.


Thats nothing to do with breeding anyway but here in Ireland theres not a huge population of Cockatiels.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm curious what your source is for that information. Could you post a link?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I'm curious what your source is for that information. Could you post a link?


What Information?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I find it a little confusing that you keep saying that, but my own personal searches are coming up with quite a few cockatiels being rehomed as well as breeders/pet shops.
http://www.gumtree.ie/s-cockatiel/v1q0p1
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3360/birds.html?keyword=cockatiels
https://www.gumtree.com/birds/northern-ireland/cockatiels
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shaunas-Pet-Shop/120143778097018?fref=photo


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I find it a little confusing that you keep saying that, but my own personal searches are coming up with quite a few cockatiels being rehomed as well as breeders/pet shops.
> http://www.gumtree.ie/s-cockatiel/v1q0p1
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3360/birds.html?keyword=cockatiels
> https://www.gumtree.com/birds/northern-ireland/cockatiels
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shaunas-Pet-Shop/120143778097018?fref=photo


Most of those links arent in ireland and some of those breeders haven't got healthy birds I know that for a fact.And ive never heard of shaunas petshop none of this has anything to do with breeding anyways.I dont know why this is turning into an argument if I want to breed I can its not like its hurting my birds in any way.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

What they mean is that there's a bunch of cockatiels in Ireland already (even if you don't personally know about them) who don't have good homes and aren't loved or well looked after so the priority should be to help those ones, not bring more cockatiels into the world. The cockatiels you breed may easily turn out to one of the ones that's looking for a home,that doesn't have people caring for it properly. even if you think you've found it a good home, people aren't reliable and things change, and then it's only added the number of cockatiels out there who need help. It would be much better, more productive and kind, to aid those birds who already exist and need your help.

I would like to add that America has a huge problem with homeless parrots and it's not as bad in some other countries, I know in Australia it's no where near as severe and I don't know how bad it is in Ireland but I do know that regardless of which of those countries you're in, there are plenty of birds in need already.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> What they mean is that there's a bunch of cockatiels in Ireland already (even if you don't personally know about them) who don't have good homes and aren't loved or well looked after so the priority should be to help those ones, not bring more cockatiels into the world. The cockatiels you breed may easily turn out to one of the ones that's looking for a home,that doesn't have people caring for it properly. even if you think you've found it a good home, people aren't reliable and things change, and then it's only added the number of cockatiels out there who need help. It would be much better, more productive and kind, to aid those birds who already exist and need your help.
> 
> I would like to add that America has a huge problem with homeless parrots and it's not as bad in some other countries, I know in Australia it's no where near as severe and I don't know how bad it is in Ireland but I do know that regardless of which of those countries you're in, there are plenty of birds in need already.


How can I help them birds without homes? Also I would tell the owners of my chicks to contact me if they dont want the bird anymore and I would ask if they are going to make a commitment to keep the bird.And I would give the right chick to the right owner meaning its personality.Also lots of people like me start breeding nobody saids anything to them and all im saying is if I want to breed Rocko and Loki I can and I would probably stop breeding after I tried it once because I would be probably busy with my job.And 4 people I know would make great owners and would be kept.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

You can volunteer at places that look after birds, you can donate to places too if you can't get to any physically. You can adopt birds in need yourself, instead of breeding and keeping some babies. You can talk those 4 people you know into adopting homeless birds too. Trust me, it is very satisfying to see a bird that was once unloved and alone in a good home with people to love and appreciate it. If you breed and give your birds to those 4 people, that's 4 existing homeless birds that miss out on new homes, you see? And yes, people do start breeding a lot and sometimes people don't say anything but we are thinking it because we all know we need to look after the birdies that we already have in the world first. It's because people start breeding so much that we have all these homeless birds around in the first place. You can even write on your website about the importance of adopting and rescuing parrots, you can make it something you spread awareness about and help that way. Lots of people who aren't in the bird community have no idea how many birds are out there who could do with a home.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> You can volunteer at places that look after birds, you can donate to places too if you can't get to any physically. You can adopt birds in need yourself, instead of breeding and keeping some babies. You can talk those 4 people you know into adopting homeless birds too. Trust me, it is very satisfying to see a bird that was once unloved and alone in a good home with people to love and appreciate it. If you breed and give your birds to those 4 people, that's 4 existing homeless birds that miss out on new homes, you see? And yes, people do start breeding a lot and sometimes people don't say anything but we are thinking it because we all know we need to look after the birdies that we already have in the world first. It's because people start breeding so much that we have all these homeless birds around in the first place. You can even write on your website about the importance of adopting and rescuing parrots, you can make it something you spread awareness about and help that way. Lots of people who aren't in the bird community have no idea how many birds are out there who could do with a home.


I havent seen any tiels or any birds for that matter for adoption many are for money for example Hand reared cockatiel need gone ASAP comes with cage €150 If they dont want them and want to give them up for adoption they should be free or a little adoption fund.When I start working in my mams friends pet shop ill probably be able to adopt some babies and give them to those 4 people.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Because rehoming any animal with no rehoming is fee is totally a good idea, seeing as how there are so many cruel people out there who might get their filthy, evil hands on someone's beloved pet whilst posing as someone sincerely looking for a good pet.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

If the bird is free then absolutely anyone could come along and take it, even if they don't care much. Usually prices are put on the birds to make sure the person who buys it really wants it, you see? If you decide to pay decent amounts of money for a bird, then you probably really want it and will care for it. If it's free, any old person can walk in and take it just cause they're bored or think it's cute and won't care about it after 5 minutes.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's nice that you would give away your birds for no charge, and I've had to do that before. Something you can do is list your birds for a fee. That alone will get the attention of serious buyers. And another good measure is to screen the person interested. I've done that and you interview the person to verify that the bird will go to the right home. 

Perhaps in Ireland you can't see the parrot problem, but there are a ton of parrots being surrendered everyday and go without loving homes in shelters. Maybe you can take in rescue birds and train them. That's a great way to learn training skills and you would be helping the parrot crisis. Once you work on the rescue bird's problems, you can advertise them for adoption. I could see you doing that, and you would be making a very big difference


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lots of interesting arguments here! To allow your birds to have a clutch of chicks knowing people who will give them good homes is Ok in my mind. Especially as Brandon is planning to breed when he is on a break from school and is prepared to take back any unwanted birds. 
Brandon you are young and full of ideas, some good, some need a little more thinking and planning, but it's great that you are prepard to put these ideas out there and take advice from other people


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> If the bird is free then absolutely anyone could come along and take it, even if they don't care much. Usually prices are put on the birds to make sure the person who buys it really wants it, you see? If you decide to pay decent amounts of money for a bird, then you probably really want it and will care for it. If it's free, any old person can walk in and take it just cause they're bored or think it's cute and won't care about it after 5 minutes.


Your right I didnt think of it that way.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Because rehoming any animal with no rehoming is fee is totally a good idea, seeing as how there are so many cruel people out there who might get their filthy, evil hands on someone's beloved pet whilst posing as someone sincerely looking for a good pet.


No need to be like that I can sense the tone of your voice.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> It's nice that you would give away your birds for no charge, and I've had to do that before. Something you can do is list your birds for a fee. That alone will get the attention of serious buyers. And another good measure is to screen the person interested. I've done that and you interview the person to verify that the bird will go to the right home.
> 
> Perhaps in Ireland you can't see the parrot problem, but there are a ton of parrots being surrendered everyday and go without loving homes in shelters. Maybe you can take in rescue birds and train them. That's a great way to learn training skills and you would be helping the parrot crisis. Once you work on the rescue bird's problems, you can advertise them for adoption. I could see you doing that, and you would be making a very big difference


That seems like a good idea, to rescue birds, train them to get rid of any behavioural problems and then find them very good homes by asking lots of questions and maybe getting them to send you pics of the cage they'll be using ect, and sell them for a fee to make sure the new owners are doubly serious about their new pet. Nice suggestion!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> It's nice that you would give away your birds for no charge, and I've had to do that before. Something you can do is list your birds for a fee. That alone will get the attention of serious buyers. And another good measure is to screen the person interested. I've done that and you interview the person to verify that the bird will go to the right home.
> 
> Perhaps in Ireland you can't see the parrot problem, but there are a ton of parrots being surrendered everyday and go without loving homes in shelters. Maybe you can take in rescue birds and train them. That's a great way to learn training skills and you would be helping the parrot crisis. Once you work on the rescue bird's problems, you can advertise them for adoption. I could see you doing that, and you would be making a very big difference


That would be fun I dont know where I would get any rescue birds though.Im gonna be training a senegal parrot and a African grey.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> That seems like a good idea, to rescue birds, train them to get rid of any behavioural problems and then find them very good homes by asking lots of questions and maybe getting them to send you pics of the cage they'll be using ect, and sell them for a fee to make sure the new owners are doubly serious about their new pet. Nice suggestion!


It is a good suggestion.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> Lots of interesting arguments here! To allow your birds to have a clutch of chicks knowing people who will give them good homes is Ok in my mind. Especially as Brandon is planning to breed when he is on a break from school and is prepared to take back any unwanted birds.
> Brandon you are young and full of ideas, some good, some need a little more thinking and planning, but it's great that you are prepard to put these ideas out there and take advice from other people


Thanks I would need more thinking and planning especially since im still reading about breeding and would re read everything before I start breeding.Also most of these posts are putting me off wanting to breed like asking me what equipment im gonna use and stuff when im not even breeding right now and im still learning about it.And if someone knows what their doing they should be able to breed if they want to once I have it all planned out and read everything about breeding I would know if im able for it.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

So I've had a quick Google and I've found quite a few animal welfare places in Ireland, but I don't know if they're near you. Some of them cater to birds. Waterford animal welfare, NEAS, DSPCA, etc. if you want to volunteer, or adopt. There's heaps more too but since I don't know where you are, it's a bit difficult. Some googling should find you what you're looking for. 
But you might just want to look on gumtree or Donedeal.ie (not that i know what the second one is to be honest, I've never heard of it before). Those birds need love too!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> So I've had a quick Google and I've found quite a few animal welfare places in Ireland, but I don't know if they're near you. Some of them cater to birds. Waterford animal welfare, NEAS, DSPCA, etc. if you want to volunteer, or adopt. There's heaps more too but since I don't know where you are, it's a bit difficult. Some googling should find you what you're looking for.
> But you might just want to look on gumtree or Donedeal.ie (not that i know what the second one is to be honest, I've never heard of it before). Those birds need love too!


Dont you have to pay to rescue.By the way im in Dublin.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah, usually. Volunteering might be more your thing, get more hands on experience and you can put it on your resume whilst also helping animals in need. You meet lots of new people who care about animals just as much as you too.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know how rescue is run in Ireland, but in Australia you can foster birds and animals while they wait to be adopted. The agencies charge an adoption fee which covers food and costs associated with running the organisation. As a foster carer you usually provide the animal or bird with food and care but the rescue group cover vet costs. When suitable prospective people are looking to adopt they are given your contact details and arrange with you to come and meet the bird. We have fostered rescue dogs and it was really hard work but very rewarding


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> No need to be like that I can sense the tone of your voice.


I apologize. This is just somewhat of a sensitive subject for me, having seen too many wonderful birds end up dead, homeless, or in terrible due homes due to too many people breeding for fun or to have chicks from their birds, etc (Basically, breeding for anything besides the betterment of the species as a whole), or ignorant people somehow getting ahold of these birds resulting in the birds living in terrible conditions.

All of my current birds were adopted from the local humane society. And yes, any reputable shelter is going to ask for an adoption fee. This is to help cover the cost of the bird's care when it was in their care. 

My last bird was a rehome I found on the online classifieds site known as Craigslist. He'd been in 3 previous homes prior to when I bought him.

My apologies again for my previous tone of voice in my previous post. I'm just tired and frustrated of seeing the cycle continue.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I don't know how rescue is run in Ireland, but in Australia you can foster birds and animals while they wait to be adopted. The agencies charge an adoption fee which covers food and costs associated with running the organisation. As a foster carer you usually provide the animal or bird with food and care but the rescue group cover vet costs. When suitable prospective people are looking to adopt they are given your contact details and arrange with you to come and meet the bird. We have fostered rescue dogs and it was really hard work but very rewarding


Very true. Since you're under 18 your mum might need to be the one officially fostering though. I did it with cats for the RSPCA when I was younger. You bring them home and care for the until they're read for their new homes. Usually they're sick, or too young to go to new homes yet. Some of the kittens I fostered had cat flu (not for the rspca) and I had to administer meds and nurse them back to health, and some were kittens still with their mother.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> And if someone knows what their doing they should be able to breed if they want to once I have it all planned out and read everything about breeding I would know if im able for it.


Not necessarily. Just because you have the ability to breed doesn't mean you should. I tried my hand at breeding and failed utterly. Out of the 7 or 8 clutches my birds had total, I think I had a total of 8 babies make it. And it was rough, losing baby after baby. That is something to keep in mind as well. Plus, everything that could go wrong. You have to be prepared in case of egg binding and issues with the babies and such. My issue stemmed from black mold in the house we were living in that we didn't know about until we moved out.

Breeding should be done to better the breed. If there are issues with the birds (such as temperament or physical deformaties) these are not birds you want to breed together. It's really hard to look at your babies and see anything wrong with them. But whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Yeah, usually. Volunteering might be more your thing, get more hands on experience and you can put it on your resume whilst also helping animals in need. You meet lots of new people who care about animals just as much as you too.


What is volunteering I know its helping but do those places even need volunteers.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Not necessarily. Just because you have the ability to breed doesn't mean you should. I tried my hand at breeding and failed utterly. Out of the 7 or 8 clutches my birds had total, I think I had a total of 8 babies make it. And it was rough, losing baby after baby. That is something to keep in mind as well. Plus, everything that could go wrong. You have to be prepared in case of egg binding and issues with the babies and such. My issue stemmed from black mold in the house we were living in that we didn't know about until we moved out.
> 
> Breeding should be done to better the breed. If there are issues with the birds (such as temperament or physical deformaties) these are not birds you want to breed together. It's really hard to look at your babies and see anything wrong with them. But whatever you choose, good luck!


I know ill have to prepare for certain things and I will be prepared like I already said im only asking questions for now so dont be going on as if I am breeding now.I wouldnt be breeding until summer so keep your opinions and unwanted comments to yourself Im still reading and learning about breeding so dont tell me what I need to do and stuff ill figure it out on my own if I have any questions I would say it.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> What is volunteering I know its helping but do those places even need volunteers.


Yep basically you help out but you don't get paid for it. There are different positions depending where you go, you'd need to talk to each place and see what your role would be and what they need help with. Most animal welfare place definitely need help! A lot are non for profit so they can't afford to hire a bunch of people so volunteers are really what keep places going. Volunteering is getting more and more popular lately so the big places, like the RSPCA here, often have lots already and might not need more but if you can find little shelters they are usually desperate for more help. Since you're under 18 though, your volunteering opportunities might be a little limited, but I don't know how they do it in Ireland. That's why fostering might be a good idea because your mum can be the one officially fostering (I assume she's over 18 lol) but you can do most of the caring for the animals.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon, I mean this in the kindest way possible, but although I think your heart is in the right place for your birds, you are really too young and too new to bird ownership to responsibly consider breeding. 

Many of the statements you've made on this thread alone show that your research has barely scratched the surface of the knowledge and experience you need. As others have said, just because you CAN breed, that doesn't mean you SHOULD. 

Breeding absolutely can be dangerous for your birds, both babies and parents alike. There can be stress-related illnesses, there can be egg binding issues, and your female could have chronic hormone related problems. It's especially concerning that you're talking about breeding when you have not yet managed to get your current birds to the vet for the basic checkup, and have told us that you didn't have the means to provide vet care in instances where the birds should have been evaluated urgently. 

These are birds that can live for 20+ years if properly cared for. They deserve more consideration than just doing something for fun, or just for the experience, or just because you can. Breeding birds deserve a financially independent adult who can make all the necessary decisions regarding their welfare without the help of a parent. 

People are showing you many alternative opportunities to get the kind of experiences you want without contributing to the bird overpopulation problem. Please listen to them. Please don't rush into this.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Yep basically you help out but you don't get paid for it. There are different positions depending where you go, you'd need to talk to each place and see what your role would be and what they need help with. Most animal welfare place definitely need help! A lot are non for profit so they can't afford to hire a bunch of people so volunteers are really what keep places going. Volunteering is getting more and more popular lately so the big places, like the RSPCA here, often have lots already and might not need more but if you can find little shelters they are usually desperate for more help. Since you're under 18 though, your volunteering opportunities might be a little limited, but I don't know how they do it in Ireland. That's why fostering might be a good idea because your mum can be the one officially fostering (I assume she's over 18 lol) but you can do most of the caring for the animals.


My mam will be 19 in September.Just joking shes 42 I dont think she would allow me to keep more birds in the house.We were watching Parrot confindential on Netflix and the Man Rescued lots of parrots and his house was filled with them and I said to my mam you should do that and she said she has enough birds in the house.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Brandon, I mean this in the kindest way possible, but although I think your heart is in the right place for your birds, you are really too young and too new to bird ownership to responsibly consider breeding.
> 
> Many of the statements you've made on this thread alone show that your research has barely scratched the surface of the knowledge and experience you need. As others have said, just because you CAN breed, that doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> ...


Im still doing research your obviously not reading my posts I wont be considering breeding until next year Im not just breeding for fun and I never said that I said it would be fun dosent mean im doing it for fun I know what can go wrong and I Would go to the vet if needed and like I said plz keep comments like this off this thread im not breeding anytime soon and No im not new to bird ownership I have 3 years of experience with birds 7 years if you count Tiko.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I know ill have to prepare for certain things and I will be prepared like I already said im only asking questions for now so dont be going on as if I am breeding now.I wouldnt be breeding until summer so keep your opinions and unwanted comments to yourself Im still reading and learning about breeding so dont tell me what I need to do and stuff ill figure it out on my own if I have any questions I would say it.


Just because I didn't respond the way you wanted me to doesn't mean that I didn't read what you wrote. I did, very thoroughly, enough to see that you are asking questions, which is a good start. I was just imparting on you some of the experience that I have with cockatiel breeding, as I did it for three years. And I was letting you know that it's rough and difficult and finding homes for the babies is even harder. 

My comments aren't unwanted. You can't post in an open forum and then tell people you don't want their comments. If you post a thread, people are going to respond. Because you posted in the open forum it means you did want the comments, that doesn't mean you have like the comments you get. There's a big difference.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Just because I didn't respond the way you wanted me to doesn't mean that I didn't read what you wrote. I did, very thoroughly, enough to see that you are asking questions, which is a good start. I was just imparting on you some of the experience that I have with cockatiel breeding, as I did it for three years. And I was letting you know that it's rough and difficult and finding homes for the babies is even harder.
> 
> My comments aren't unwanted. You can't post in an open forum and then tell people you don't want their comments. If you post a thread, people are going to respond. Because you posted in the open forum it means you did want the comments, that doesn't mean you have like the comments you get. There's a big difference.


I dont want comments like this telling me its hard and stuff like I didnt know that and it will be easy for me to find homes theres nothing wrong with what everyones commenting its people asking me what am I gonna be doing and stuff when im not breeding until next year so why ask when im still learning like cop on.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You do realize you're arguing with the forum admin about what people can or cannot do on the forum? 

Also, you need to be told the difficulties you might have with it, because it's clear you don't know from the things that you've posted. Since you're still researching breeding, this would be a great time to make some notes on what people are telling you. Hopefully you'll decide to research rescue as well, now that people are teaching you about it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> You do realize you're arguing with the forum admin about what people can or cannot do on the forum?
> 
> Also, you need to be told the difficulties you might have with it, because it's clear you don't know from the things that you've posted. Since you're still researching breeding, this would be a great time to make some notes on what people are telling you. Hopefully you'll decide to research rescue as well, now that people are teaching you about it.


I dont really care if shes an admin or not shes not special and before you even say nobody said shes special I never said anybody did.I dont need to make notes ill make notes myself on the things I research.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also I never asked for any information on breeding I said I would research and I was reading the stickies which is a big help so please just dont give me any negative comments about breeding if I wanna breed I will nobody is gonna change my mind.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

In short, if you don't want to discuss something, don't post it on the forum. This forum is for discussion, and people are going to put in their opinions regardless if you want them to or not. What you do in your life is your choice but other people have the right to share what they think and a right to give advice, too. If you're going to open a thread, members are going to comment on it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> In short, if you don't want to discuss something, don't post it on the forum. This forum is for discussion, and people are going to put in their opinions regardless if you want them to or not. What you do in your life is your choice but other people have the right to share what they think and a right to give advice, too. If you're going to open a thread, members are going to comment on it.


Charvicki I dont mind people commenting on it im only asking nicely for no negative comments and telling me im too young to breed and I dont have much experience with birds and I have a lot of experience with birds 3 years well 7 years to be exact.I dont mind discussing breeding like people telling me their experience with breeding and I just dont want people giving me questions to answer your all going on as if im breeding soon it wont be until next year so keep the questions until then when I ask and make a thread specifically for that.Also I really dont care if people post their opinions if they dont think I would be good at breeding thats their problem and theyre wrong.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Three years is not a lot of experience with birds in my book. Especially considering that you got the 'tiels less than a year ago and we are talking specifically about breeding them. Seven years would be a lot of experience, except that you were very very young when that began. Plus, there are a lot of situations with birds that you just haven't experienced at all, particularly where their health is concerned. 

Regardless of what you might want, I'm going to say something when I have concerns for the wellbeing of a bird. Personally I will never support breeding from an ethical standpoint. I don't think it should be done at all, given the overpopulation problem for tiels. I don't even support businesses that sell 'tiels, because I feel that strongly about it. 

But, that aside, if people insist on breeding, then they need to be prepared to do it right. If you are too young to legally make decisions regarding your birds' care, you are too young to breed. If you don't know your birds' current health status, if you have no vet funds, if you don't have an established relationship with a vet, you are not prepared to breed. And if you can't take advice from people who are training to help you, you are not mature enough to breed.

Again, I'm not saying any of this to be mean. I'm saying it for the good of your birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Problem is in an open forum you're going to get info whether you want it or not. That's what we're here for, to give each other advice and support each other. That also means telling each other the truth whether we want to hear it or not. Three years is definitely not a lot of experience, especially if it's with other birds that aren't cockatiels. All birds are not that same.

And yes you can do whatever you want and it's good to gain the knowledge now. Just make sure you have everything you need before you start. Breeding is not for the faint of heart and problems crop up more often then you think. I hope you don't have issues but you never know. Isn't it better to be aware of the risks before you start?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Three years is not a lot of experience with birds in my book. Especially considering that you got the 'tiels less than a year ago and we are talking specifically about breeding them. Seven years would be a lot of experience, except that you were very very young when that began. Plus, there are a lot of situations with birds that you just haven't experienced at all, particularly where their health is concerned.
> 
> Regardless of what you might want, I'm going to say something when I have concerns for the wellbeing of a bird. Personally I will never support breeding from an ethical standpoint. I don't think it should be done at all, given the overpopulation problem for tiels. I don't even support businesses that sell 'tiels, because I feel that strongly about it.
> 
> ...


There u go see I already said this and im sick of repeating it im not breeding now or anytime soon I dont even know if I wanna breed its just a suggestion something I might wanna do so when that time comes then ill be taking advice but not now I didnt ask for anything on this thread and I dont mind people talking about breeding just dont ask me anything.And if I get any more questions or anything like it im not even gonna reply.I could care less what you think of me if you think im not mature and experience dosent come from age and I do have a lot of experience with birds.I may not have a vet now but I will soon and might even become a vet myself.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Problem is in an open forum you're going to get info whether you want it or not. That's what we're here for, to give each other advice and support each other. That also means telling each other the truth whether we want to hear it or not. Three years is definitely not a lot of experience, especially if it's with other birds that aren't cockatiels. All birds are not that same.
> 
> And yes you can do whatever you want and it's good to gain the knowledge now. Just make sure you have everything you need before you start. Breeding is not for the faint of heart and problems crop up more often then you think. I hope you don't have issues but you never know. Isn't it better to be aware of the risks before you start?


I never asked for advice on breeding I would need advice once I decided if I even wanted to breed.I dont have a vet,I dont know if Loki is actually female and if she is she isnt old enough to breed all im saying is to stop asking me questions on breeding if im not breeding and I never said I was breeding.Well I dont care people can ask questions if they want I just wont reply.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Right, because this thread is an excellent display of maturity. 

I'll say it one more time: Please investigate rescue possibilities before you consider breeding.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Right, because this thread is an excellent display of maturity.
> 
> I'll say it one more time: Please investigate rescue possibilities before you consider breeding.


Yeah it is isnt it.And ill say it one more time as well I never said I was breeding or considering it.Not this year anyway things change by the time Loki is able to breed I might not wanna breed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Im reading the stickies on Breeding I would love to breed Rocko and Loki someday little baby Rockos and Lokis and I would keep a baby or two keep his family line going.Also I think it would be fun and something to keep me busy I would also like to hand rear I know some people end up giving their bird away because they cant train it.


Here you posted about how you would love to breed your birds. So you are considering it if you are reading the stickies. Good on you, btw, for doing research.

Thing is, if you post in a subforum like this, it is an indication of interest, and people are going to give you advice whether you want it or not. If you don't want the advice, don't post, simple as that. Getting rude with other members is unacceptable and will not be tolerated.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Here you posted about how you would love to breed your birds. So you are considering it if you are reading the stickies. Good on you, btw, for doing research.
> 
> Thing is, if you post in a subforum like this, it is an indication of interest, and people are going to give you advice whether you want it or not. If you don't want the advice, don't post, simple as that. Getting rude with other members is unacceptable and will not be tolerated.


I said I would love to I didnt say I am theres a big difference.Also I never said I didnt want advice I dont want people saying im not mature enough to breed and other things like that.Im not being rude to anyone and I will be rude if you want me to and I will be rude if someone is rude to me or is trying to wreck my head.If you are complaining so much about me then close the thread leaving it open is just gonna cause a lot of hassle for you.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

One of the biggest things you need to be prepared for is the financial bottomless pit baby birds can be. As others have said, many things can go wrong, but I feel like the financial strain as a result of clutch problems really needs to be emphasized. 

So many people (and i'm not saying you're one of them) assume that birds are an easy way to make a quick buck because the parent birds do all of the work and then people come and buy the babies, but they forget that these are living, breathing beings that were purposefully created and therefore need to be given every chance at the best life possible. And that can get very expensive.

I have been in the Cockatiel game for 15 years and have raised many textbook clutches without a hitch, but then a few years ago I had a pair produce a clutch of 7 chicks, and everything was going great until the whole clutch developed a bacterial infection and had to be taken to the vet (they were between 1.5 and 3 weeks old). $487 later (excluding travel, our avian vet was away on vacation and the closest available avian vet was an hour and a half away) we came home with 6 babies. We lost one at the vets office.
Then the treatment regiment began, and it was really difficult. By doctors orders the chicks all had to be hand raised from then on, and they all had to be medicated three times a day. It was very stressful, and was very emotionally and psychologically exhausting. 
I have a "vet fund" account where I keep money specifically for vet visits (routine or emergency) so the financial blow wasn't as hard on us, but I do know lots of people that just wouldn't even consider spending $500 on birds at the vet.

I'm not trying to sound rude or repeat what's already been said, but it's so easy for people to dismiss the idea that baby birds also may need to see a vet, because "they're just birds", but if you're (general you're) planning on breeding something, big or small, the responsibility for their health and wellbeing falls entirely on you and there are no excuses.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I said I would love to I didnt say I am theres a big difference.Also I never said I didnt want advice I dont want people saying im not mature enough to breed and other things like that.Im not being rude to anyone and I will be rude if you want me to and I will be rude if someone is rude to me or is trying to wreck my head.If you are complaining so much about me then close the thread leaving it open is just gonna cause a lot of hassle for you.


So you don't want the info? We are all here trying to help. Age is a big deal when it comes to breeding because of money. If you don't have a job do you have someone who would be willing to take your birds to an emergency vet if things go wrong? These are things to consider. I spent thousands on my birds when I was breeding. It was a very expensive hobby.

Rude comments are not allowed by anyone. If you have an issue with something that someone has posted, report the post. That's what all those buttons up top are for, that way mods know that there is an issue that needs to be handled. Don't reply back with a rude response because then you look like the bad guy.

Saying that you would like to breed your birds doesn't mean you're going to but it does mean that you have an interest or at least a curiosity and people are going to comment with tips and experiences they have had. My experience breeding was not a good one and I want to make sure that everyone knows how hard it is.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its very hard to find birds that are dedicated breeders. Quite a few are bad parents or carry bad genes. I have sold two males so far that would attack their own chicks after hatching, between that and vet bills it isn't particularly rewarding.

Brandon I think the problem here is that you started a topic with no direction. You say you don't want any advice but the implied premise of making a topic about breeding in a breeding subforum suggests you want some advice and opinions on how to go about it. Then turning around and saying you don't want advice or help is absolute insanity. Even in the casual discussion where a group of people just talk about how much they like it you're going to get some advice.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

One additional note as I've read back over the advice you've gotten on this thread: The intention to get future experience is great, but it doesn't compensate for lack of experience now. 

I'll be a doctor in about a year, but that doesn't mean I can go treat patients on my own right now. 

It's great that you might want to become a vet in the future, but that doesn't mean you have the skills to treat your own birds now.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Enigma I never said that it means I can treat them now.Roxyculver please just close this thread im not even gonna reply to anyone it just a annoying me.


----------

